# Brute force cams



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

As some of you know I had problems with web cams last fall... and guess whats happening again. Valve lash was set 8 and 10 perfect, rocker arms still look like new for the second time so its obviously not user error its the cams... Luckily it's just starting so I don't think the chips have done any damage yet.

I want to know, does ANYONE know of any aftermarket billet cams not regrinds for the brutes? Thanks.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You need them cryogenicly treat and you will not have this problem anymore. The treatment is actually fairly cheap to get done. I have done lots of research on this and other treatments for metals as im working on a way to get the front diffs to hold up better in the brutes. Cryogenic treatment is for wear protection this would be done to the carrier in the diff and totally different treatment for the gears but as for your cams I think that would solve your problem. Just do a little research on cryogenic treatment you will be sold. 300 below is a good one to start with. O and this treatment is all the way through the metal not just a surface treatment.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

All we run is web cams and not a single problem out of any of our bikes

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not putting any more money into web cams, I would literally rather see it blow up and then part out the bike. Heat treatment is a good idea but I don't think it would do much when the welds are full of porosity.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Man i hate to see your having so much trouble. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks dude, but it aint the first time. Lol. Just really dissapointed because I was debating keeping it or selling it. I decided to keep it was gonna order 31s today until I checked the cams yeaterday.. that's not happenig anymore unless I can get some billet ones.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Waddaman- What did Dale from DSC say? He sells a bunch of Webb cams and sold you yours. When your first set went he said he had only ever seen one other set of Webb cams flake. I'm curious what he thinks of this.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Idk, now that I searched though I'm not the only one, a lot of people on other forums went through the same crap and other engine builders have started getting cams regrinded at a company called mega cycle.... I. Looking into now.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Ill keep an eye on ours

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

These guys use mega cycle cams. He says he has them in stock.


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

Fundy performance gets new cams made not regrinds they had the same problem with web and now have new cams made give Ray a shout


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I sent them an email.. if this is true that would be awesome they are almost driving distance from me.

If they are billet I want em, but the reputation prices and customer service are why I didn't buy from them in the first place.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright, I have two options.

1. Get TRP/Fundy's Nodular Iron (type of cast iron i believe) cams that have been hardened at mega cycle

2. Get VFJ cams, which are OEM cams welded up and reground at Mega Cycle.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's a dumb question because I'm sure you already know what their answer would be but have you contacted Webb? May be a shot in the dark but who knows, since this is your second set to flake maybe they'll want their R&D guys to look at them. It would be worth an email. They're in business to sell their product. Bad PR doesn't sell product. But maybe they don't give a crap.


----------



## Mud magnet 2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sallzy said:


> Here's a dumb question because I'm sure you already know what their answer would be but have you contacted Webb? May be a shot in the dark but who knows, since this is your second set to flake maybe they'll want their R&D guys to look at them. It would be worth an email. They're in business to sell their product. Bad PR doesn't sell product. But maybe they don't give a crap.


^I was kinda thinking the same thing...^
Keep us posted with what you decide. Hope things get work out 4 ya.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

They don't give a crap, definately didn't the first time. I don't want to have anything to do with there garbage product or there customer service.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey man how did you notice your cams flaking ? Just wondering because I also have web cams and haven't had an issue yet . Just want to know what to look for..


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Take rocker cover or Inspection covers off. You can actually hear it if you pay close attention to that

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you should send web cams a link to this page and let them know you'll be starting a thread at other high traffic forums. Of which I'll name none.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's already been done, and on said other forum there are many many other people saying the same crap about Web. Lol.

You know what's going to be really awesome Justice wise? My dads a welder, once I swap my cams (can't use these as cores, think im getting TRP cast ones anyway) Im going to send the cams off with him to work to get Xray'd. Ill take pics and post


----------

